# Rock Creek starting in Rockville?



## grodo (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi all,
Will be staying in Rockville this weekend, and am hoping that I can ride from my hotel (Hilton next to Metro), easily access Rock Creek Park, and ride for a few hours. 

Looking at maops, it looks like the northern end of Rock Creek is pretty close to my hotel, I just have no idea about how those connecting roads are for riding. And, where/will I be able to get onto the RC bike path from there? 

Thanks!


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

The way I used to make that connection was to head south on Chapman and continue through the shopping centers and parking lots, then turn left on Randolph. From there, it's about a mile or so to the trail. There's no way to do it that's not annoying, but that's the most direct and easiest to describe.

The alternative is to walk through the Metro station to the other side, and take Parklawn down to Randolph.

All the roads in that immediate area kind of suck, but those are the least sucky ways to make the connection.

If I had more time, I'd make some directions to Tuckerman Lane, which will get you out to more pleasant roads. In the meantime, you can use Grosvenor lane to get there from Rock Creek Parkway. It's a bit out of the way, but it'll get you some riding.


----------



## grodo (Aug 1, 2007)

*Thanks*

Yep, that'll work. Just looking for an easy Sunday morning spin with minimal road traffic, so this should be perfect. Thanks again!


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Did you get to ride? I would have gone a more bike-friendly route with more turns, but let us know how it went.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

nate said:


> Did you get to ride? I would have gone a more bike-friendly route with more turns, but let us know how it went.


LOL - I would have gone a completely different way and head northwest to western Montgomery County, but I guess Rock Creek isn't bad. Was going to say I wish I had read this a couple of weeks ago because I might have come out to ride too, then realized I would never have had the time.

Nate - we need to get together for a ride again. Maybe sometime in May or June. Maybe we can get a couple others together for it too.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> Nate - we need to get together for a ride again. Maybe sometime in May or June. Maybe we can get a couple others together for it too.


If it's slow & not MB1/Miss M length, count me in.


----------

